# Injuries



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

Well I've been playing with a nagging calf injury for a while now. The inside of my left calf is pulled or something. Currently sitting here with my leg propped up and an ice pack strapped to it. I've been up all night, this is intense. Guess it's time to take a break from playing/practicing and go to the doctor!

So, my advice....if it hurts, don't ignore it!


----------



## DonkeyJote (Jul 27, 2010)

WindyDayz said:


> Well I've been playing with a nagging calf injury for a while now. The inside of my left calf is pulled or something. Currently sitting here with my leg propped up and an ice pack strapped to it. I've been up all night, this is intense. Guess it's time to take a break from playing/practicing and go to the doctor!
> 
> So, my advice....if it hurts, don't ignore it!


Alternate ice and heat on it. That'll help.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

The doctor is the best place to start always. Us witch doctors can only recommend golf and beer


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

broken tee said:


> The doctor is the best place to start always. Us witch doctors can only recommend golf and beer


I think golf and beer is what got me into this mess! :laugh:


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

That pain is like your body trying to tell you to take a break, but its hard when you need your weekly fix. You'll have to spend a few days watching golf videos and reading books instead!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

the beer doubles as an ice pack you just need to drink quicker to keep your ice pack cold!!!!
I've got a strain groin atm but that form playing netball though not golf but I need to rest it to but theres just so much I need to do.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

If that's how you keep your beer cold I'm not having one at your house. my god man! do the neighbors know?:laugh:


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

broken tee said:


> If that's how you keep your beer cold I'm not having one at your house. my god man! do the neighbors know?:laugh:


LOL


So, I went to the doctor yesterday and they did some scans, he seems to think I've torn my Tibialis anterior in my calf and I'll get the results either later today or tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

A few years ago, I was sitting in my golf cart minding my own business when a family member not paying attention rear ended us in his cart. He was going full speed. At the time my brother received a mild neck whiplash, and I felt a twinge of something across my mid back area where the top of the seat's back rest is. I knew something continued to be wrong, but shrugged it off since it did not bother my golf swing, and other every day physical movements. Some months later after sleeping on a memory foam mattress, in a some what precarious position for a few days at a KOA, the pain/sensation disappeared. Now a few years later, in the past couple of weeks, while bending over, picking up stuff, and twisting my torso from side to side the pain has returned. A few days ago, it was quite bothersome. So much so I traveled into town to see a doctor. His relief was a few pills, and to relax the area a much as possible. I showed my wife the X-Rays, who showed them a radiologist/sports doctor friend of her's. He told me to start using my legs more to correctly to pick up stuff, which apparently I was not doing. This was what re aggravated the old injury he surmised. Once I took his advice, I am feeling much better now, with little or no pain to speak off. I never did buy the pills. I did ask him why I could still swing a golf club with no pain issues, and he told me that like most amateur golfers, I was not using the big muscles in my back as much as I should. That I was probably robbing my self of maybe 20+ yards off the tee, and fairways. He also added that at this point, I should not change my golf swing, and leave it just the way it is, so as not to aggravate this old/present back issue.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

Well I took a month off and healed my calf (mostly). Played 9 today, parred the first hole after lipping out for birdie but ending up shooting 41. Hit the ball well though! Can't put worth a damn.


----------

